
SMS Notice or PoorMansBerry: comments please - sri
http://defcraft.org/sms-notice/user/index
======
dfranke
This ability comes in handy occasionally (rarely) for me, but I just use
Verizon's email-to-SMS service and procmail. What would get me to switch to
this, though, would be if you offered a command-line of sorts that lets me
control it by sending it SMS messages. For example, let me tell it to start
forwarding or ignoring emails that match certain rules.

------
Sam_Odio
Cool, but how is this different than <http://teleflip.com?>

Also, it's been possible to send text messages to your phone for a while, see:
<http://lifehacker.com/software/cell-phones/send-sms-from-email-127033.php>

~~~
sri
i don't know what teleflip does, but this app has started out of a basic need:
when i'm away from my computer, i would like to know if i have received any
(important) emails. right now it truncates an email to 140 characters, so you
can't read the entire mail (most of the time) -- just know the sender and
subject and the first line...

------
sri
btw it only works for cell phones in the US. and on popular carriers... (using
the email-to-sms interface the carriers provide -- for example if you send an
email to PHONENUMBER@tmomail.net, then a sms message will be delivered to
PHONENUMBER) see the lifehacker link that sam odio provides above.

------
sri
if someone wants to work with me on this, email me (sri at defcraft dot org).
work to take this public (right now it won't handle a massive load) -- it is
build with ruby on rails and python, so if you have productions experience
with rails -- that'll be helpful.

